# New Outbacker



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Good Afternoon All & Happy Holidays!

We just purchased an 06 Outback 21RS. We pick it up at the dealer tomorrow afternoon. This was a perfect size for the two of us (and one big dog) plus great for our tow vehicle which is an Avalanche.

We are in Sunny (and not so warm as of late) Florida.

Does anyone have any tips on where I can purchase a comforter to match??? Ours is missing and would like one that matches the decor.

Thanks and I look foward to contributing to the group!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase. We have a 2008 21RS and love it.

Don't know where to get the comforter but here is a little info you might want to have for weights, options etc. The file is too big to post so here is a link. Download a copy for reference. It may take a little time for the page to come up.

Outback 2006 Brochure


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome! Congratulations on your Outback!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!

We are enjoying our 21rs since 2004!

Walter


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!! Where in Florida are you?


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Jimmie said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!!!! Where in Florida are you?


We live in Palatka...middle of nowhere!!

And many thanks for the Brochure....very appreciated!

Taking first trip New Years weekend to Ft. DeSoto. How we got a space at the last minute and waterfront too...I will never know.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

HotRodMomma said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!!!! Where in Florida are you?


We live in Palatka...middle of nowhere!!

And many thanks for the Brochure....very appreciated!

Taking first trip New Years weekend to Ft. DeSoto. How we got a space at the last minute and waterfront too...I will never know.
[/quote]

Welcome to the forum. John and I live in St. Augustine. I get the Dodge serviced in Palatka. Onwed a '03 Avalanche prior to the RAM. Please let us now how you like Ft. Desoto. That is on our list of new places to try. Enjoy your new Outback and Merry Christmas! Phillip

try this link for starters:

http://www.rvandvansurplus.com/bedding.asp?Vehicletype=RV#


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Look outside today and when you see an Avalanche pulling an Outback down 207 you will know it is us. Bought it at Camping World. PIcking it up at 4:30 today.

Will let you know about Ft. DeSoto. Always wanted to go there with an RV.

We will also be in Myrtle Beach in August for a week. I happen to love Ocean Lakes!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Added to my Outbackers Florida list for future events!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome!


----------



## HotRodMomma (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you thank you, you are one of the friendliest bunches around!

Just pulled in about 45 mins ago...made it safely









Cant wait to really explore it tomorrow, and post a pic!!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers. Enjoy!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site. It is a very friendly, helpful place. I guess maybe we need to start talking mini rally again?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

OK now Jen! We will hold you to that! Phillip


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HotRodMomma said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!!!! Where in Florida are you?


We live in Palatka...middle of nowhere!!

And many thanks for the Brochure....very appreciated!

Taking first trip New Years weekend to Ft. DeSoto. How we got a space at the last minute and waterfront too...I will never know.
[/quote]

It's the luck of the Outbackers!!! You'll get used to it!!!


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

5th Time Around said:


> Welcome to the site. It is a very friendly, helpful place. I guess maybe we need to start talking mini rally again?


We might also be up for that







Getting the final kinks ironed out in our newly purchased Outback and ready to hit the road.

Good luck with the Fort DeSoto trip. We took a drive through there a few weeks ago and it looked like a beautiful campground.


----------

